# ZDF - Fabian Siegismund vs Sabine Schiffer



## DARK_SESSION (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Fabian Siegismund hat vorgestern bekanntegeben dass er bei der "Talkshow" ZDF-Info dabei sein wird, und seine Meinung zu Spielen äussern möchte, jedoch möchte dies Sabine Schiffer auch tun. Ich habe die ersten 5 Minuten ausgehalten, aber nachdem diese Frau richtig in Fahrt gekommen ist, musste ich erstmal zum Therapeuten. Da merkt man schön wie wenig Ahnung unsere Studierten Medienpedagogen (wozu brauchen wir solche leute überhaupt wenn sie keine Ahnung von Medien haben?) sich falsch oder garnicht informiert haben. Die gute Frau vergleicht die Rüstungsschmiede aus Crysis 2 mit der Bundeswehr und Lockheed Martin ... IST JA DAS SELBE!  , holt schonmal das Popcorn.

Startseite - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## aloha84 (15. Mai 2014)

Muss ich mir nachher mal reinziehen.
Ich mag es wenn Leute sich zum Affen machen, und es selber nicht merken.
*nanosuit anziehe und eine rauchen gehe*


----------



## Lexx (15. Mai 2014)

Schiffer. Der Name ist Programm.

Aber gibts keinen Direkt-Link zu der Sendung?


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich komme direkt aufs Video.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die News! 

Das erinnert mich an die Diskussion von Fabian mit Regine Pfeiffer und Frontal21. 

Ich will es euch nicht vorenthalten! Das ist nämlich einfach zu gut! 


Spoiler



Runde 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-QZryzT1qg

Runde 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z-8Nv3yh3c


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Mai 2014)

Die Frau zieht nicht ernsthaft die CryEngine Militärsimulationen in eine Debatte um Crysis 3 oder


----------



## Uziflator (15. Mai 2014)

Frau Schiffer hat  Sprachwissenschaften, Wirtschaft, Politik und Islamwissenschaften studiert warum man sich dann  Medienpädagogin nennen kann ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Mai 2014)

Ich muss ja schon zugeben, dass man die Dinge anders sieht, sobald man Kinder hat. 

Klar war ich ein "Kind des C64" und klar habe ich brutal viel (Brutales und anderes) gezockt, und es hat mir von innen betrachtet nicht geschadet (von außen kann ich das nicht beurteilen). Aber ich hing auch nicht nur vor dem Brotkasten, sondern habe auch in der frischen Luft klischeehafte Dinge gemacht wie Dämme bauen im Wald und Fußball spielen im Dorfverein.

Jetzt haben wir 2014 und es war für Kids nie leichter, an Spiele zu kommen. Wo ich damals noch jederzeit beim Zocken "ertappt" werden konnte und auch das Zocken in der Schule oder sonst so draußen unmöglich war, hat heute "gefühlt" jeder Erstklässler bereits einen Nintendo und jeder Viertklässler bereits ein Smartphone. Die können zocken, solange sie wollen. Eltern wollen (weil sie keine Ahnung haben) oder können (weil sie nicht überall sind) das gar nicht mehr kontrollieren. Und notfalls schauen sich die Kids halt Gameplay-Videos ohne Altersbeschränkung auf Youtube an. Ach ja, und Dämme bauen geht auch nicht mehr so gut in der Stadt. Bezeichnend, dass viele Kinder gar nicht wissen, wie Kühe aussehen. Das ist kein Witz.

Diese Überall-Verfügbarkeit zu einem maximal frühen Zeitpunkt der kindlichen Entwicklung ist das eigentliche Problem. Das hat nur bedingt etwas mit den ach so bösen Computerspielen zu tun, wobei ich schon einigen Entwicklern, gerade von Free2play-Titeln für Mobilgeräte, unterstelle, dass sie scheinheilige Ar***krampen sind, wenn sie behaupten, sie würden NICHT aus Geldgier bestimmte Mechanismen einprogrammieren. Ich glaube nicht, dass früher Spiele unter diesen Gesichtspunkten entwickelt wurden.

Anyway, natürlich ist es bitter, wenn man da Theoretikern zuhören muss, die offenbar selbst keine Medienkompetenz haben. Trotzdem stimmt was nicht mehr in unserer Zeit, wenn jeder Minderjährige bei Youtube nicht altersgerechte Inhalte sehen kann, wenn Eltern ihren Kindern unkontrollierten Zugang zu Endgeräten ermöglichen und wenn Entwickler Gehirnschmalz darin investieren, wie man möglichst Jugendliche dazu bringt, Geld bei F2P-Titeln auszugeben.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Oozy (15. Mai 2014)

Habe das Video von Siegismund selber auf YouTube gesehen. Einfach nur lachhaft.

Hier der Link, wenn es euch interessiert. >> LINK <<


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

Hm Fabian hat ja nun selber zwei Kinder und schon desöfteren gesagt dass er sich Gedanken darum macht seine Kinder zu schützen.

Die Videos die er dreht sind meistens nach 22 Uhr oder noch später aufgenommen, weil er möchte dass seine Kinder kein Battlefield sehen. Er sagte selber dass er darüber nachdenkt sobald sein Sohn 12 ist oder so. Ich finde dass ist ein geeigneter Zeitpunkt denn bei einer guten Erziehung und fürsorglichen Eltern ist ein Kind dort eigentlich schon soweit zu erkennen was dort passiert. Von daher sollte er da schon ein Ansprechpartner sein.

Ich fand die Frau eigentlich erstmal sympathischer als die Regine Pfeiffer. Ich habe aber auch 20 min später erst reingeschaut. Aber nach dem Video von Fabian und dessen "Aufklärung" über Simone Schiffer wurde sie doch sehr unsympathisch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1hv9592G68

EDIT: Da war jemand etwas schneller mit dem Video


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich muss ja schon zugeben, dass man die Dinge anders sieht, sobald man Kinder hat.


 
Ja. Das sehe ich auch so.
Ich kann meine Kinder nicht für Ego Shooter begeistern.  
Sie spielen lieber "Hello Kitty" auf dem Ponyhof.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Mai 2014)

Wer ist Fabian Siegismund? Muss man den kennen?


----------



## yingtao (15. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Alter kommt die Weisheit (zumindest manchmal) und man sieht im Nachhinein Dinge anders. Klar habe ich damals Spiele gespielt die nicht für mein Alter waren und auch entsprechende Filme geschaut und Musik gehört und es hat mir anscheinend nicht geschadet. Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich aber sagen das es besser gewesen wäre, wenn ich nicht so einfach an diese Dinge heran gekommen wäre da ich an Altersgenossen sehe, dass die diese Inhalte nicht so gut weggesteckt haben.

Direkt alle Spiele und sogar die komplette Computerindustrie als böse hinzustellen ist nicht richtig. Ich dachte das es so langsam mal Akzeptanz für das Medium Spiele gibt, da man ja nicht mehr so oft über die bösen Killerspiele ließt aber damit lag ich wohl falsch. Das Interessante an so Diskussionen ist, das sich eigentlich alle darüber einig sind, dass bestimmte Inhalte wie Spiele mit einer Freigabe ab 18 nicht in die Hände von Kindern und Minderjährigen gehört aber die eine Partei (die keine Ahnung hat) will immer direkt alles verbieten, weil sie es einfach nicht verstehen.

Es muss einfach mehr Aufklärung geben. Eltern müssen z.B. in die Schule eingeladen werden und denen muss dann von jemandem der auch Ahnung von der Materie hat erklärt werden, was die Kinder momentan so spielen und wie weit die Technik schon ist. Habe auch schon Bekannten mit Kindern erklärt was es momentan für Spiele gibt, wo man Informationen über Spiele bekommt, wo man Let's play Videos findet usw. damit die sich informieren können was das für Spiele sind, die sich die Kinder wünschen und was das für Spiele sind die die Kinder bei Freunden spielen. Denen hilft das immens, da die jetzt zum Teil verstehen was es auf dem Markt gibt und kapiert haben das es Spiele nicht gleich Spiele sind und es durchaus welche gibt die nicht für Kinder geeignet sind. Aufklärung hilft mehr als ein Verbot, da man durch das Internet so einfach an Spiele heran kommt und jeder ein Smartphone besitzt wo man auch en masse Spiele bekommen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Mai 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wer ist Fabian Siegismund? Muss man den kennen?


 Fabian Siegismund ist ein ehemaliger GameStar Redakteur, Youtuber und arbeitet jetzt bei ProSiebenSat1, genauer gesagt Studio71. Er setzt sich schon seit Jahren für die faire Behandlung von Gamern und vor allem für eine gerechte mediale Berichterstattung rund um das Thema "Games + Gamer" ein. PCGH hat auch schon "Bekanntschaft" (Ab Min 14:40) mit ihm machen dürfen.


----------



## Alex555 (15. Mai 2014)

Also mir wäre Claudia Schiffer deutlich lieber 
Die hätte auch nicht weniger Ahnung als die Frau Sabine Schiffer (wenns um Games geht)


----------



## xActionx (15. Mai 2014)

Sekunde 4: Ich höre "Ballerspiel" und denke nur so "oh ja die müssen wissen wovon sie Reden.... NICHT" 

Inkompetenz vom feinsten.

MFG


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Fabian Siegismund ist ein ehemaliger GameStar Redakteur, Youtuber und arbeitet jetzt bei ProSiebenSat1, genauer gesagt Studio71. Er setzt sich schon seit Jahren für die faire Behandlung von Gamern und vor allem für eine gerechte mediale Berichterstattung rund um das Thema "Games + Gamer" ein. PCGH hat auch schon "Bekanntschaft" (Ab Min 14:40) mit ihm machen dürfen.


 
Ok. Danke für die Info


----------



## jamie (15. Mai 2014)

Es ist einfach bescheuert, sich über Spiele aufzuregen, aber von vornherein Filme auszuschließen. Beim Spiel gibt es zwar i.d.R.  eine stärkere Immersion, diese ist aber nicht das Problem. Die Problematik liegt in der Romantisierung von Krieg generell und der Verharmlosung von Krieg etc. durch das ständige Zeigen und die Darstellungsweise. Das funktioniert sehr subtil. Dazu gibt es ein schönes Beispiel: stellt euch einen Terroristen vor und haltet das erste Bild, an das ihr denkt fest. Was war es? Einen Araber mit Kopftuch und AK47? Dabei gibt es auch so viele verschiedene Terroristen mit so vielen Motiven, aber das ständig übermittelte Bild muslimischer Terroristen brennt sich durch die ständige Anwesenheit ein. Ich denke, dass die Abstumpfung gegenüber Krieg ähnlich funktionieren kann. Da sind dann aber weniger Spiele, als viel mehr Filme mit super pathetischen, kriegsbeschönigendem Patriotismus eine deutlich größere Gefahr, als Spiele, die Krieg als Setting nutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Mai 2014)

yingtao schrieb:


> Direkt alle Spiele und sogar die komplette Computerindustrie als böse hinzustellen ist nicht richtig. Ich dachte das es so langsam mal Akzeptanz für das Medium Spiele gibt, da man ja nicht mehr so oft über die bösen Killerspiele ließt aber damit lag ich wohl falsch. Das Interessante an so Diskussionen ist, das sich eigentlich alle darüber einig sind, dass bestimmte Inhalte wie Spiele mit einer Freigabe ab 18 nicht in die Hände von Kindern und Minderjährigen gehört aber die eine Partei (die keine Ahnung hat) will immer direkt alles verbieten, weil sie es einfach nicht verstehen.



Ich kenne erschreckend viele "Jungeltern", die in ihrem Leben nie gespielt und keinen blassen Schimmer haben, was es damit auf sich hat. Die lassen sich natürlich leicht polemisieren.

Wie holt man Medienkompetenz bei Eltern nach? Das ist echt mal eine Herausforderung.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Mai 2014)

Sorry, bei dem Video hab ich nach einigen Sekunden wieder auf "Schließen" geklickt, da mir das Fremdschäm-Potential zu hoch war. Wie die Moderatoren mit Begriffen um sich werfen ist echt gruselig. Wer hat die Diskussion denn am Ende gewonnen?


----------



## LalalukaOC (15. Mai 2014)

Na ja jeder brauch Hobbys (meine die Sabine Schiffer)
Aber Jetzt mal ernsthaft ist schon irgendwie Krank wie sehr die "Alten" Medien Videospiele angreifen.
Ich meine alle paar Wochen gibt es so eine Debatte im Fernsehen das ist echt nicht normal erst recht weil diese "Medien Psychologen" meist nicht den Schimmer einer Ahnung haben.
Andere Psychologen die ihr Fach studiert haben ,und gerade Psychologen im Fachgebiet Jugendliche, haben meist nichts gegen Videospiele manchmal befürworten sie diese sogar.
Es ist einfach diese Angst vor dem Unbekannten was sowas herbeiführt und Medien Fritzen gerade vom Ersten und Zweiten machen das noch schlimmer. (im Gegensatz zu z.b. Pro7/Sat1)


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Sorry, bei dem Video hab ich nach einigen Sekunden wieder auf "Schließen" geklickt, da mir das Fremdschäm-Potential zu hoch war. Wie die Moderatoren mit Begriffen um sich werfen ist echt gruselig. Wer hat die Diskussion denn am Ende gewonnen?


99 zu 1 für Fabian. (Kein Witz, die Olle hat gerade mal 1% )


----------



## IluBabe (15. Mai 2014)

Tzzz,... diese Massenmedien sind eh uninteressant. Die beste Aussage die mir zuletzt untergekommen war auf einem der Dritten: "NaCl ist hoch giftig".


----------



## NerdFlanders (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte schon die schlimmsten Befürchtungen als ich die Kommentare hier gelesen habe, aber das war alles sehr gesittet und auch nachvollziehbar.

Da wird in einer Wahlkampf Diskussionsrunde 100x mehr Blödsinn geredet.


----------



## Uziflator (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn es Jemanden interessiert Artikel: Games - Eine Debatte, die kein Mensch braucht


----------



## McClaine (15. Mai 2014)

Moderne Welt, über einige Medien wird meist nur geredet und bei anderen wird man gleich in den Topf geworfen und der Deckel geschlossen. Und solche Vereine wie ARD und ZDF fördern noch den Anti-Spiele Trend bzw diesen Amokläufer quatsch und was weiß ich, nur um sich die Taschen noch voller zu machen und mehr Einfluss zu haben. Will nicht wissen, was da noch im Hintergrund alles läuft bei den "öffentlich Rechtlichen".

Ich muss echt sagen, ich bin froh, das es Menschen wie Fabian Siegismund gibt, die sich für die Spieler einsetzen und aufklären


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube die machen das ganze nur um uns damit zu provozieren


----------



## LalalukaOC (15. Mai 2014)

McClaine schrieb:


> Moderne Welt, über einige Medien wird meist nur geredet und bei anderen wird man gleich in den Topf geworfen und der Deckel geschlossen. Und solche Vereine wie ARD und ZDF fördern noch den Anti-Spiele Trend bzw diesen Amokläufer quatsch und was weiß ich, nur um sich die Taschen noch voller zu machen und mehr Einfluss zu haben. Will nicht wissen, was da noch im Hintergrund alles läuft bei den "öffentlich Rechtlichen".
> 
> Ich muss echt sagen, ich bin froh, das es Menschen wie Fabian Siegismund gibt, die sich für die Spieler einsetzen und aufklären


 
Stimmt! Erst recht schau dir mal an wie viele Amokläufe es gibt und wie viele Gamer!!!
Hmmm irgendwie geht die Rechnung nicht ganz auf 1Amokläufer:2.000.000Gamern kommt hin oder??


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

Dann will ich nochmal drauf hinweisen wie viele dieser Amokläufer Brot gegessen haben oder Wasser getrunken....
Ich glaube dass sind viel mehr die Punkte wo man ansetzen sollte. Jeder gewaltätige konsumiert das täglich, ich finde dass ist viel drastischer...


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn einer amok läuft liegt das am labilen selbstbewustsein und ego.

Viele die amok gelaufen sind wurden gemopt und ähnliches.

Zocken trainiert das gehirn damit es nicht einrostet. Es hilft sogar um schneller lösungen zu finden auf der arbeit das das gehirn im training ist. 

Bei vielen lösungsansätzen auf der arbeit wären die anderen kolegen(nicht zocker) niemals drauf gekommen.

Ein anderer kolege ist in der logistik und er zockt auch und hat es nach der lehre schon weit gebracht.


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Wenn einer amok läuft liegt das am labilen selbstbewustsein und ego.
> 
> Viele die amok gelaufen sind wurden gemopt und ähnliches.
> 
> ...



Also zum Teil stimme ich dir zu, klar wurden die Leute gemobbt und mit ordentlichem Selbstbewusstsein hätte sich vieles verhindern lassen. Aber woran liegt sowas denn? Man kann ein Kind unterstützen. Wenn ich mein Kind immer so leben lasse und keinen Kontakt habe wird daraus nix. Schick es in Vereine, hilf ihm etc. Es gibt genug Ansätze und da sind wir beim Thema dass die Eltern etwas dagegen unternehmen müssen. 

Der zweite Teil mit dem "Training". Mit deiner Vermutung dass andere nicht draufkommen würde ich stark bezweifeln, du kannst durch spielen von Videospielen dein Gehirn niemals so sehr pushen dass du das super Brain bist. Es geht viel mehr um räumliches Denken oder stärkeres Konzentrieren auf gewisse Sinne bspw. wenn du viel Counter-Strike oder Ähnliches spielst.

Dein Kollege wird nicht aufgrund seines Videospielkonsums so gut bei seiner Arbeit sein, er wird auch gewisse andere Vorzüge haben die nicht durch das Videospiel spielen kommen können.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2014)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wenn es Jemanden interessiert Artikel: Games - Eine Debatte, die kein Mensch braucht


 
"Das Desinteresse vieler Eltern sorgt in meinen Augen dafür, dass Kinder Dinge sehen, die nicht für ihre Augen bestimmt sind."

Da kann ich nur sagen: Full ACK!


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2014)

> Sorry, bei dem Video hab ich nach einigen Sekunden wieder auf  "Schließen" geklickt, da mir das Fremdschäm-Potential zu hoch war.


Und genau das ist eben der falsche Weg. Man muss sich mit dem Thema weiter auseinander setzen. Auch wenn die Gegner wirklich Sülze reden. Ich persönlich finde, das es als Spieler quasi unsere Pflicht ist, unser Hobby auch zu verteidigen. Auch wenn die Ignoranz oder Voreingenommenheit der anderen Menschen manchmal wirklich weh tut. 



> Aber Jetzt mal ernsthaft ist schon irgendwie Krank wie sehr die "Alten" Medien Videospiele angreifen.


Zum Glück sind nicht alle so! Ich habe viele "ältere" in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis die Videospielen wirklich offen gegenüber stehen, oder sogar selbst spielen. 
Das Alter hat meiner Meinung nach damit gar nichts zu tun. Das liegt bei diesen "Experten" an der inneren Einstellung. Man muss sich mit einem Medium wie Videospiele einfach mehr auseinander setzen. Das gilt sowohl für Eltern als auch für die Kids. 

Thilo hat´s ja gestern bereits perfekt ausgedrückt: 


> Wie holt man Medienkompetenz bei Eltern nach? Das ist echt mal eine Herausforderung.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach eines der größten Probleme. Über Spiele und Spieler gibt es dermaßen viele Vorurteile und unsachliche Reportagen, das einem ganz schlecht wird.   Die fehlende Medienkompetenz lässt sich nur nachholen wenn Politik, Spieler und Medien gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen. Aber dafür fehlt es meiner Meinung nach an gewissen Stellen an Objektivität, Akzeptanz und Anerkennung.

Ich finde das dieses ganze Medium "Games" endlich die Anerkennung durch Medien und Politik bekommen soll, was ihm auch zusteht. Von daher finde ich solche Diskussionsrunden im TV echt gut! Denn auf diesen Weg lässt sich mehr erreichen, als wenn jeder das Thema nur totschweigt, oder wir uns alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Mai 2014)

> Wie holt man Medienkompetenz bei Eltern nach? Das ist echt mal eine Herausforderung.


Das Problem für die Eltern an Medienkompetenz zu gelangen scheitert ja bereits am eigenen Horizont der Kompetenz selbst.

Also, gibt ja leider genug Eltern, die nicht mal mit Medien umgehen können. Oder einfach nicht wollen, und dann verteufeln was nicht verstanden wird. Diese haben dann auch noch Kinder, die dann auch Falsch behandelt werden. -.-


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2014)

Das finde ich jetzt etwas platt. Man kann Eltern ja nicht fehlenden Horizont per se bescheinigen. Wenn man sich als Kind halt nicht für Video-Games und Technik interessiert hat (warum auch immer), kann man das halt nur schwer nachholen. Vor allem in der heutigen Zeit, wo man als Eltern Beruf und Kinder unter einen Hut kriegen muss, weil die Kohle sonst nicht reicht.


----------



## VikingGe (16. Mai 2014)

Ach, mal wieder eine LogIn-Sendung über Spiele. Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier?

Naja, habs mal im Hintergrund laufen lassen, war ja diesmal nicht so furchtbar wie letztes Mal. Fabian Siegismund kannte ich bislang auch nicht, bzw. nur vom Namen her. Trotzdem nur mäßig spannend - ab davon, dass ich das Format furchtbar finde ("Erzählt jetzt mal in 20 Sekunden das, was ihr die nächsten 60 Minuten ständig wiederholen werdet"...), gab es wenig zum drüber Aufregen und genau so wenige revolutionäre Standpunkte, die die Debatte in irgendeiner Weise weiter gebracht hätten.



> Wie holt man Medienkompetenz bei Eltern nach? Das ist echt mal eine Herausforderung.


Haben wir doch von dem einen Typen in der Sendung gelernt: Durch Medienabstinenz! 
Auf deutsch: Je weniger ich spiele, desto besser kenne ich mich mit Spielen aus. Ehm ja, macht doch absolut Sinn, oder?

Abgesehen davon hatte man aber wenigstens auch mal Leute an den Tisch geholt, die mehr zu sagen hatten als "Buch ftw" oder "Zocken ftw"...



> Ich meine alle paar Wochen gibt es so eine Debatte im Fernsehen das ist echt nicht normal erst recht weil diese "Medien Psychologen" meist nicht den Schimmer einer Ahnung haben.


Fand auch nach der Frage, ob die Frau Schiffer denn jemals etwas gespielt habe, den Vergleich mit "Wenn ich kein Buch geschrieben habe, darf ich auch keine Kritik äußern" super. Darum geht es nicht, man sollte aber wenigstens mal eines gelesen haben, bevor man sich über das Medium Buch an sich unterhält. Zu wissen, dass es eckig ist und meistens im Regal steht, reicht da nicht.


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

Dieser Vergleich den du ansprichst war der Hammer...
Ich habe nicht verstanden was Sie damit sagen wollte. Es ging ja um spielen eines Spiels nicht darum ein Spiel zu erstellen?! 
Ich weiß nicht aber sie hat glaube ich auch noch ganz andere Probleme.. Ich mein hör dir mal an was Fabian meinte herusgefunden zu haben, ich hab es nicht nachgeprüft aber das klingt schon krass.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2014)

> Ich mein hör dir mal an was Fabian meinte herusgefunden zu haben, ich hab es nicht nachgeprüft aber das klingt schon krass.


Hier das entsprechende Video dazu.


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Thilo hat´s ja gestern bereits perfekt ausgedrückt:
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach eines der größten Probleme. Über Spiele und Spieler gibt es dermaßen viele Vorurteile und unsachliche Reportagen, das einem ganz schlecht wird.  Die fehlende Medienkompetenz lässt sich nur nachholen wenn Politik, Spieler und Medien gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen. Aber dafür fehlt es meiner Meinung nach an gewissen Stellen an Objektivität, Akzeptanz und Anerkennung.


Gar nicht lautet die Antwort, denn dazu sind die generationsbedingten Vorurteile viel zu groß, als das ein ernsthaftes Interesse bestehen würde, die eigene Ansicht in Frage zu stellen.

 Wie der Fabian schon sagt, es ist ein Generationsproblem. Das einzige was da wirklich hilft ist Aussitzen, bis wir die Oldies sind. 

 MfG


----------



## blazin255 (16. Mai 2014)

Die Computerspiele sind dran Schuld das gefühlte 80% mit 17/18 ihr erstes Kind kriegen, die sie dann abschieben um jedes Wochenende Comasaufen zu veranstalten. (Ich bin 22 vor meinem haus ist ein Spielplatz existent wo ich nur Kiffer und Alkoholiker im alter von 10-25 sehe) Mein Nachbar schreit die immer mitm Megafon zusammen .(eigentlich ist es ruhig hier nur im sommer gehts derbe ab)

Mein Vater ist leider mit 51 Jahren verstorben, und nein er ist nicht verstorben,weil wir Road Rash 1998 gespielt haben zusammen sondern an einem Schlaganfall. Und zum glück lebe ich auch noch, ich bin bisher noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen auf mein Motorrad zu steigen und dann während der fahrt andere mit einem Knüppel zu verhauen, und das Obwohl ich es ja von einem Computerspiel so gelernt habe.

Ich habe mir den ganzen Beitrag rein gezogen. Ich weis warum ich lieber Überstunden schiebe anstatt TV zu gucken.Die Entwicklung von Inkompetenz und Dummheit (tut mir leid für die ausdrücke) ist in den letzten Jahren so derbe gestiegen das ich mich nur noch ärgern kann.

PS:Computerspiele können das leben verändern im Negativen natürlich, aber wenn ein Kind immer wieder und immer wieder missbraucht wird gehört das zu entwicklung richtig? Schon wieder Gequirrte ******** die man da sieht anstatt sich um richtige Probleme zu kümmern.

(Ich habe keine Kinder, bin noch zu jung) Aber mal ehrlich:

Wenn ein Kind Amok läuft wessen Schuld ist das ?
Wenn ein Kind anfängt mit 10 Drogen zu nehmen wessen Schuld ist das ?
Wenn ein Kind zu Fremden ins Auto steigt wessen Schuld ist das ?

Richtig die COMPUTERSPIELE, nicht die Eltern die sich nicht um ihr Kind kümmern.

Und nicht vergessen wir Spieler sind alle Fette, Verpikelt, Jungfrauen und Stinken bis zum Himmel.



Das war mein Senf zu dem Thema.




Edit:Gut das die nicht über das aller erste Wolfenstein gesprochen haben, sonst gäbe es Internet verbot in Deutschland. Wie grad in der Türkei youtube und Twitter Verbot xD


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

blazin du triffst es exakt auf den Punkt. Die Eltern sollte man in Schutz nehmen, staatlich sollte besser alles verboten werden


----------



## DarkMo (16. Mai 2014)

hab mir jetz mal die ganzen videos hier so angeschaut - der sigismund spricht mir ja quasi aus der seele ^^ erst diese 20 sekunden eröffnung traf genau das, was mir so im kpf rumgeisterte, dann der vergleich mit herkömmlichen hobbies und noch so manche enthüllungsstory - einach jetzt sehr sympatisch der kerl 


was ich mir so vorgestellt habe: man müsste direkt mal einen artikel recherchieren, in dem es thematisch auch um ein hobby geht, wie es negative auswirkungen durchs übertreiben mit sich bringt und was so alles ganz doll schlimmes passiert ist. ich schrieb jetzt von hobby im allgemeinen. mein trick wäre jetzt (einfach, um die leute mal wachzurütteln), das ganze auf einen computerspieler zu münzen. und ganz am ende vom artikel steht dann sowas ala "und jetzt zur auflösung: lesen die den artikel jetzt noch einmal, nur mit dem wissen, dass alle vorkomnen von Fussball und fussballspieler durch Computerspiele und Gamer ersetzt wurden..." - oder so. muss man dann halt so aufbauen, dass es passt ^^

ich mein, seien wir ehrlich: die gesellschaftlich angesehenste tätigkeit hat schon so manchen zerstört. so manche fmilie zerrissen und und und. manche begehen deswegen selbstmord! arbeit... sollte man vllt besser auch verbieten hm?


----------



## Festplatte (16. Mai 2014)

Ich guck mir den Mist gar nicht erst an, dann reg ich mich wieder über diese Idiotin auf. Aber im Endeffekt ist es mir auch egal. Ich spiele das, was ich will und was die "Gesellschaft" über meine Games denkt, ist mir absolut wayne. EDIT: Hab doch mal ein bisschen durchgeskipt. Der Typ, der später auf die Seite von dieser Schiffer-Tusse geht, ist ja noch viel schlimmer als sie selbst. Immerhin waren mit Fabian Siegesmund und der Blonden zwei kompetente Leute anwesend. Und diese Schiffer, die wie sie selbst sagt, nie ein aktuelles Spiel gespielt hat, vergleicht erstmal die CryEngine mit Bundeswehr-Simulationen und Lockheed Martin. Einfach nur lächerlich. BTW: Hab gerade TWD: Season 2 - Episode 2 durchgespielt, hab dadurch meine Englisch-Kentnisse etwas ausgebaut, eine unglaublich tolle und mitreißende Story erlebt und musste in kritischen Situationen schnell schwere Entscheidungen treffen, was garantiert auch irgendetwas trainiert. Wie schmeckt euch das, Frau Schiffer & "Noch viel inkompetenterer Typ neben dir"? Ha!


----------



## 3-way (19. Mai 2014)

Laut der Geschäftsführerin für Medienverantwortung () heißt der Urvater der Videospiele von Atari also "Ping Pong"... Da sollte Frau Grumpy Cat sich doch erst einmal mit Medien beschäftigen, bevor sie so einen Dummfug von sich gibt. 

Fabian Siegismund kenne ich schon seit über zehn Jahren von der Gamestar und bei ihm merkt man, dass seine Meinung von der Thematik von Erfahrung mit Spielen herrührt, ganz anders als bei den anderen selbsternannten Medienexperten, die Computerspiele nur aus den Nachrichten kennen. Respekt an Fabian.

Was Free 2 Play und Pay 2 win angeht muss ich sagen, dass gerade solche Spiele den Ruf von Videospielen in den Dreck ziehen. Natürlich wollen Entwickler auch Geld verdienen, aber zweistellige Eurobeträge für Items sind ganz klar Abzocke und schlagen überproportional Profit aus unerfahrenen Spielern und Suchtkranken. Auf dem PC ist es bisher noch nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei mobilen Games für Iphone und Android. Diese mobilen Plattformen sind allerdings immer häufiger die, mit denen Kinder und Jugendliche immer früher in Kontakt kommen und auch immer verfügbar sind. Abzockmodelle gibt es in quasi allen Bereichen und die Aufgabe ist es, gerade jüngere Spieler darüber aufzuklären.

Wenn es nach mir ginge würde Crysis 2 und 3 keinen Preis bekommen. Allerdings sollte man den technischen und innovativen Aspekt berücksichtigen. Auch wenn es bessere Spiele gibt, legt Crytek die Messlatte in Sachen Technik und Inszenierung weiter nach oben. Und das wirkt sich auch auf andere, zukünftige Titel positiv aus.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Mai 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> "NaCl ist hoch giftig".


Ist es in entsprechender Konzentration auch.


@T:
Hab die Sendung gesehen und naja... Die Schiffer hatte keine Ahnung, wovon sie spricht (Der Buchvergleich war genial..  ), Fabian hat versucht, ihre Fehltritte zu korrigieren und der Rest hielt sich dezent zurück.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Mai 2014)

Die erste (keine Ahnung wie die heisst) find ich die ersten 15 Min gar nicht so schlimm. Zumindest hat Sie sich vorbereitet^


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Tzzz,... diese Massenmedien sind eh  uninteressant. Die beste Aussage die mir zuletzt untergekommen war auf  einem der Dritten: "NaCl ist hoch giftig".





Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ist es in entsprechender Konzentration auch.


 
Allerdings ist es schwer diese Menge zu Essen, da man schon vorher muss.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ist es in entsprechender Konzentration auch.


 
*Alles* ist bei entsprechender Menge/Konzentration toxisch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *Alles* ist bei entsprechender Menge/Konzentration toxisch.
> MfG,
> Raff


Mein Bankkonto sieht das zwar etwas anders - das hätte gerne sehr viel mehr. 

Aber einfach mal betreffend NaCl:
Das Problem ist: Je mehr NaCl man aufnimmt, desto mehr muss man trinken, um die Salzkonzentration im Blut gleich hoch zu halten. IIRC kann Harn nur bis etwa 2% gesättigt sein, d.h. man braucht recht viel Wasser, um das Salz dann wieder auszuscheieden.

Zu viel Salz im Körper -> H2O-Diffusion vom Gewebe ins Blut -> Bluthochdruck (mit allen Folgeerkrankungen) plus im Extremfall Dehydrierung, obwohl man eigentlich genug Wasser im Körper hätte.


EDIT: Könnte es sein, dass wir hier gerade etwas OT werden?


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Mai 2014)

Spät dran, aber es war ganz lustig 
Auch wenn der Fabian nicht viel sagen hat dürfen 

Sein Video dazu  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1hv9592G68


----------



## LalalukaOC (21. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Mein Bankkonto sieht das zwar etwas anders - das hätte gerne sehr viel mehr.
> 
> Aber einfach mal betreffend NaCl:
> Das Problem ist: Je mehr NaCl man aufnimmt, desto mehr muss man trinken, um die Salzkonzentration im Blut gleich hoch zu halten. IIRC kann Harn nur bis etwa 2% gesättigt sein, d.h. man braucht recht viel Wasser, um das Salz dann wieder auszuscheieden.
> ...


 
Worum ging es hierbei noch mal???? XD
Wobei das irgendwie interessanter ist als das was die Frau ständig gelabert hat


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Mein Bankkonto sieht das zwar etwas anders - das hätte gerne sehr viel mehr.


 
Es gibt doch genügend lebende Beispiele dafür, dass zu viel Geld den Charakter verdirbt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Mai 2014)

LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Worum ging es hierbei noch mal???? XD


Weissbrot. 




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es gibt doch genügend lebende Beispiele dafür, dass zu viel Geld den Charakter verdirbt.
> MfG,
> Raff


Sacrifices must be made^^


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2014)

Teilweise gab es solche Diskussionen schon immer und irgendwas wurde die schuld für die angeblichen Probleme der Gesellschaft, Sittenverfall usw gegeben.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich mal mit Rock ´n´Roll zu beschäftigen, was da für Teufel an die Wand ghemalt wurden, köstlich.

Das Problem ist das die Technik und Gesellschaft in einem schnellen Wandel ist, die Eltern verstehen kaum noch die aktuelle Lage bzw kommen nicht nach.

Aber aktuell sind Spiele(r) Uralt , Thilo ist ja auch schon einer  das Problem wird sich von selbst lösen und der nächste Sündenbock wird herhalten müssen.

Es gibt da eine lustige aussage aus der Physik ( ich weiß nicht mehr wer das gesgat hat) und zwar geht es um die Quantenphysik diese wurde auch nciht auf Anhieb akzeptiert sondern da musste zuerst die alte Generation an Wissenschaftlern wegsterben und die neu ist halt mit der Idee aufgewachsen und war viel offener.


----------

